# Symbols Hidden in CADPAT



## Guy Cramer (6 Mar 2002)

Did you know the CADPAT has symbols hidden in the design! 

I only discovered this after the Marines revealed they buried their insignia into MARPAT and MARPAT was developed with Canadaâ€™s help based on the CADPAT research. 

I was wondering how the Canadians could copyright the pattern and the Marines couldnâ€™t copy because of copyright laws, yet the Marines are said to be Patenting MARPAT, now it makes sense. 

I bet the Marines are Glad they didnâ€™t begin using CADPAT as they initially wanted to, as the eventual disclosure of these CADPAT symbols would have been embarrassing for the U.S. Marines. 

I posted the following outlining my research with pictures of the hidden symbols within the MARPAT and CADPAT.  http://www.hyperstealth.com/CADPAT-MARPAT.htm  

Sincerely,
Guy Cramer


----------



## Canidule (6 Mar 2002)

you gotta be kidding me......there‘s no hidden symbols in any of those thing.....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Mar 2002)

Actually, if you go to the Marine Corps site and dig around you‘ll find the actual picture of the Eagle & Globe logo embedded in the design of the MARPAT.


----------



## Guy Cramer (7 Mar 2002)

Someone said we must be joking, they couldn‘t see the symbols.

A New York Times story reports, The designers have said they included an image of the Marine Corps eagle globe and anchor insignia seven times per yard of MARPAT. 

New York Times Article Giddy Yet Covert By JOHN LELAND   http://college3.nytimes.com/guests/articles/2002/01/20/895839.xml  

Sincerely,
Guy Cramer


----------



## cagomez (7 Mar 2002)

This whole hidden symbol stuff, is it anything like those 3d pciture jobbies. The ones in the newspapers where you focus on it really close for a few minutes. Could never figure those damn things out, always made me dizzy actually


----------



## L.Ron (7 Mar 2002)

How about embedding Waldo or Ozzy Osbourne?


----------



## enfield (7 Mar 2002)

The MARPAT defintley has Globe and Anchors in it, as a copyright thing to make sure the US Army didn‘t copy it (talk about inter-service rivalry).

Don‘t know about the CADPAT, I‘ve never seen anything that shows there‘s hidden symbols in it.


----------



## bender (7 Mar 2002)

Don‘t see it?!?!  :blotto:


----------



## JRMACDONALD (8 Mar 2002)

Perhaps-- 666, the mark of the  Beast!


----------



## Jungle (8 Mar 2002)

I read the article suggested above by Guy Cramer, and they make it sound like the USMC invented MARPAT in 9 months... no mention of the 12 years of research by the CF. 
Now who cares if there are invisible symbols in the pattern ? 
One more suggestion: how about having civilian companies sponsor units... for example, we could have the "1st Battalion (McDonald‘s) something Regiment" with the Golden Arches symbol printed in their camo pattern !!! Personally, I would join the Playboy sponsored unit in a heartbeat !!!


----------



## Guy Cramer (9 Mar 2002)

Jungle,
Ask and you shall receive. While I doubt few corporate sponsors would want pictures of intense warfare associates with their logos, here is what you were looking for, GUYPAT (for lack of a more imaginative name) I buried the symbols and created my own Camouflage pattern in two hours. I posted the pictures  http://www.hyperstealth.com/guypat/ 

Sincerely,
Guy Cramer


----------



## Guy Cramer (9 Mar 2002)

Jungle,

Here it is, GUYPAT (for lack of a more imaginative name) I buried the symbols and created my own Camouflage pattern in two hours. You can see the pictures here.  http://www.hyperstealth.com/guypat/ 

Sincerely,
Guy Cramer


----------



## Jungle (9 Mar 2002)

Guy, Outstanding !!!
Even with the large symbols it is hard to make out the outline, but they are visible. Maybe we‘re on to something here... how about a GIRLPAT with roses in it, or a TEENPAT with a NINTENDO logo, or a PARTYPAT with bottles of beer!!! **** , there is no limit!!!


----------



## henleykg (6 Nov 2003)

Guy,

I‘m sorry to inform you that your web site linked at the top of this thread is wrong. There are no "hidden" symbols in MARPAT as your web site suggests. The symbol that has been put into MARPAT is not in the design of the pixels. It is an actual and physical insignia that is very clearly identified. Perhaps you should try to get ahold of an actual issued uniform article. If you scan around the item for a bit, you will come across one of the insignias.


----------



## Deleted member 585 (12 Nov 2003)

The "subdued insignia" is mentioned in National Defense Magazine, here, looks like this, and is mentioned in the text here.

Cheers.      

[Edited to fix links]


----------



## Danny (12 Nov 2003)

Thats nuts!!


----------



## Deleted member 585 (13 Nov 2003)

So, are we still thinking there are "hidden" symbols?  I swear I saw images of Lt. Col. Oliver North, USMC (Ret)


----------



## Korus (13 Nov 2003)

I could have sworn I saw CADPAT on a hotdog a while back.


----------



## Jungle (13 Nov 2003)

> Originally posted by Korus:
> [qb] I could have sworn I saw CADPAT on a hotdog a while back. [/qb]


Not surprising... but if you see a hotdog hidden in CADPAT, let us know...


----------



## henleykg (10 Dec 2003)

Actually St. Onge,

Guy Cramer thinks they are hidden like this:






When in fact it isn‘t hidden at all and looks like this:




The thing is that the insignia occurs so infrequently in the pattern that it is easily possible to not find one of them in a small fabric sample such as that used in making head gear. I will lay odds on the fact that the sample cover that Guy has as posted above is a perfect example of this. I have several boonie and garrison covers in MARPAT and only 2 of the 5 that I have were made with a sample of fabric with an insignia in it. Whereas my trousers and blouses have 2 or 3 insignias on them. The closest together I have seen the insignias printed has been about 24 inches apart.


----------



## Spartan (10 Dec 2003)

so besides the US developing it through the original same Canadian company and technology
and diversing it into a few colour patterns *before canadians are even fully issued one colour lol

and the logo on it *and subsequent renaming because the US likes to buy American first and foremost...

is there any real difference between patterns, fabrics etc?


oh and on a sidenote...
just the other day I was at the Mcgregor Armoury...and I saw a duty cpl who had cadpat on...but it was so faded I had to take a double take to verify it wasn‘t old olive.... is that being addressed by the powers that be?


----------



## Deleted member 585 (10 Dec 2003)

8541, I agree with your assessment.  You‘ll note that in my 12 November post (which is as follows)



> Originally posted by St.Onge:
> [qb] The "subdued insignia" is mentioned in National Defense Magazine, here, looks like this, and is mentioned in the text here.
> 
> Cheers.
> ...


I didn‘t buy the hidden symbol argument for a minute, but are you sure Ollie North ‘aint in there?

Cheers!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (10 Dec 2003)

> Originally posted by 8541:
> [qb] Actually St. Onge,
> 
> Guy Cramer thinks they are hidden like this:
> ...


LOL!!  I kind of thought a certain someone was out to lunch!


----------



## Guy Cramer (27 Mar 2004)

Well I now have over 60 digital patterns, I‘ve only been working on digital patterns for six years. BTW I‘ve had another government confirm my findings on the buried symbols within the pattern and not the small Marines logo you guys keep referring to, you would have to be blind not to spot those. Here is some more meat for you to chew on    http://www.hyperstealth.com/fracture/  

Sincerely,
Guy Cramer


----------



## Michael Dorosh (27 Mar 2004)

It‘s a nice site, Guy, but on which page do you sell the tinfoil hats?


----------



## Guy Cramer (27 Mar 2004)

Only in a Chinook would you need one!


----------



## Spr.Earl (27 Mar 2004)

To be honoust,I thought we did it along the line‘s as the German‘s did as they where the first to come out with this pattern?


----------



## Supa401 (31 Mar 2004)

There are no hidden symbols but there are eleven hidden bottons in the new CADPAT    :soldier:


----------



## Michael Dorosh (31 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by SAS:
> [qb] There are no hidden symbols but there are eleven hidden bottons in the new CADPAT     :soldier:  [/qb]


13 if you count the trousers.


----------

